# Have anyone watch this on American Idol? This guy is amazing



## daniel19831123 (5 Jul 2008)




----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2008)

the man is a genius...fact!


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jul 2008)

I remember seing this a while back.  Darned good.

There is one where he does James Taylor's You've got a friend and duets with Kermit the Frog.  Funniest bit is that they do harmonies half way through and someone's comment says how does he do 2 voices at once.

Good to see good old real talent wins something rather than a pretty boy/girl with a nearly half decent voice.

Andy


----------

